# E2 Visa with criminal conviction



## twistedpixel (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been lucky enough to be offered he chance to move to the California based subsidiary of my UK company. The company is fully incoroporated

So, I'm going to be applying for an E2 visa for 5 years.

However, when I was 17 I was arrested for shoplifting (40 hours community service) and when I was 22 I was arrested for driving without insurance (a fine and 6 points only)....I'm 42 now so these were 20 years ago.

I have visited the US 9 times in the last 5 years, and each time I have used the ESTA/I-94. I didn't declare these convictions since 

a) I thought they were spent convictions (didn't realise that his didn't apply to the US)
b) my interpretation of the moral turpitude was that since there was no imprisonment involved I didn't need to declare them

I am now declaring them as advised by the lawyer processing the E2 application, but now I'm very very worried that I will be denied the visa. I've applied for a police certificate so we can see what is on it and include this as part of the application.

does anyone have any experience of this?


----------

